# Router Table Dust Collection



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a jessem table, lift, 3 1/4 hp PC router. I bought it used and it didn't have any provision for dust collection. I researched the problem and found a fellow on one of the forums discussing the enclosed under table boxes for collecting the chips that fall below the table. 
The boxes have a port in the back for the chips to be collected by the dust collector. He said if the router motor can't breathe fresh air then the chips are drawn up thru the motor and can in time abrade the windings and cause the motor to fail. So he came up with a design where there is a hole in the bottom of the box for the motor fan can stick through and the motor can suck clean air. the hole is large enough for the router to be raised up and lowered through it. 
The box has a 4" port in the back and goes to a Wye fitting that is 2"or 2 1/2" that goes to the top of the fence. The wye is hooked to the Dust Collection system. There is also an adjustable opening in the side of the box to adjust make-up air to keep the box clean.

This design works quite well for me,but there are occasions where certain set-ups don't allow for good chip collection.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I've got a similar Jessem fence, and the above-table hose naturally falls because of its own weight, and nearly kinks. Your hose looks nice and round. Do you hang it from a sky hook, or what?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

rrrun said:


> I've got a similar Jessem fence, and the above-table hose naturally falls because of its own weight, and nearly kinks. Your hose looks nice and round. Do you hang it from a sky hook, or what?


rrrun: I have a metal version of this box from Rockler. That company also has a 90 degree fitting with a rubber sleeve that I use on the back port. You can set it at any angle you want. My 4 inch flexible collection hose has a plastic fitting on the end with a handle that allows it to attach tightly to other fixtures. I move my hose from tool to tool as I use them, so this is handy and it also helps prevent that right angle kinking you described. If you have adequate dust collection air flow, this works very well. I also have the 2.5 inch T splitter going to the fence, and that works pretty well too. I am thinking about adding 2 or 3 additional holes to the mounting plate to pull out some of the dust that builds up under the piece, but I always think long and hard before doing something permanent like that.

I also have a Triton which was designed to reduce dust intake.:yes4:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Henry,I got the hose from Lowes, it is a shop vac hose and cut it to length and installed the ends that came with it. It seems to hold its own without support. 
I got the Wye fitting 4"-2 1/2" form Rockler. I had bought the small 1 1/2" version from Rockler but it was inadequate.
Tom, I have considered doing as you say ,drilling holes in line with the center of the bit spaced away from the bit to pick up chips from dadoes and enclosed cuts such as that. But I haven't brought myself to start drilling holes in my router table yet.
When I use a zero clearance fence cutting some profiles so I don't get snipe at the end of the piece, there is only dust collection straight down because the fence is closed off.
I have seen zero clearance table inserts, I have to wonder why they would be used. is there some set-up that requires closing off the hole around the bit? Hmmmm


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Incra's solution is to put holes in the table insert,you could try drilling a couple holes in your insert to increase flow rether than your expensive table


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

al m said:


> Incra's solution is to put holes in the table insert,you could try drilling a couple holes in your insert to increase flow rether than your expensive table


Incra's solution works very well for me, although I made my own under table box which fits right around the router and ports to the back of the table stand.
You do need a box with a tapered bottom and preferably the outlet set in the bottom.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I use a "big gulp",a plastic funnel intended for above a lathe or such,for the bottom of my home made collection box


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holes in the insert is a good idea. Much less mental trauma that drilling the insert. After any use at all, there is a sawdust buildup under the workpiece. Have to clean it out after every cut to keep the cut exactly where I want it. Hope the holes will help reduce that.

For the 2.5 inch hose from behind the fence to the T, I bought a 4 inch stiff hose at Rockler that holds its shape yet is just flexable enough to move the fence a little. The Rockler fence has a split down the middle so you can adjust the opening to fit the bit. I think it would also do nicely as a zero clearance fence by moving it in closer to the bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have a closed box the router is sucking air and chips up through the bottom of the router and doing damage to the router over time. This includes a closed box with a DC port in it. The motor has to stick thru the bottom of the box in order to breathe clean air.
I was thinking of that Rockler flex tube,it would be a great addition for the top hose, it wasn't available when I set mine up. 
Tom,
Here is how I set up my zero clearance sacrificial fence so that I didn't ruin my factory fence. That is a piece of melamine particle board that is ripped to fit and held in place by pressure on both ends from the factory boards slid tight against it. I lower the bit and then turn it on and raise it slowly cutting the profile into the fence. Or set the bit for height and then rotate the fence slowly into the bit cutting the profile. Or if the bit has a bearing, cut a slot up the center the width of the bearing + and then rotate or raise the bit cutting the profile.

Herb


----------

